# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  ФЗ № 83

## Рамоновна

Обсуждаем новый федеральный закон и мероприятия по переходу в новые формы бюджетных организаций

----------


## Рамоновна

http://forum.iminfin.ru/index.php?si...472212f446c5df

Вот здесь- обсуждение этого закона, нормативные документы, ответы на волнующие вопросы

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*,
Ириша, спасибо! очень вовремя! Вот и нас это коснулось....ждем со страхом...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вот и нас это коснулось....ждем со страхом...


То же самое. Остается надеяться, что кинут не в автономку, а сделают БУНТом. БУНТ-бюджетное учреждение нового типа. Только русские могли придумать такую аббревиатуру!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> БУНТ-бюджетное учреждение нового типа


Насколько я поняла, побывав на семинарах в Питере и Москве на хорошее надеяться не очень приходится. БУНТ - это та же автономка, только счета не в банке, а казначействе, и остаётся бюджетная смета. А зарабатывание денег в БУНТе тоже предусмотрено.

----------


## Натник

> БУНТ - это та же автономка, только счета не в банке, а казначействе, и остаётся бюджетная смета. А зарабатывание денег в БУНТе тоже предусмотрено.


не знаю как у вас, у нас все счета и так в казначействе, а в этом году и платные сделали через казначейство....

----------


## Рамоновна

> не знаю как у вас, у нас все счета и так в казначействе, а в этом году и платные сделали через казначейство....


У нас тоже самое. Да еще и платные уходят в районный бюджет, а мы их оттуда выцыганиваем на проведение мероприятий.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, скажите пожалуйста, а кто-нибудь из вас слышал о таком понятии, как "казенное" учреждение?

Вот что я нашла по этому вопросу.

*Автономное плюс казенное
Правительство предлагает создать новый тип бюджетных учреждений
*
_Тамара Шкель_

_"Российская газета" - Федеральный выпуск №5099 (20) от 2 февраля 2010 г._

Нынешняя рабочая неделя у депутатов Госдумы пройдет в регионах. Народным избранникам предстоит проверить, как их законодательное слово отзывается в народе.

Прежде всего думцы надеются услышать от своих избирателей замечания и предложения по поводу принятого на прошлой неделе в первом чтении законопроекта "Об обороте лекарственных средств".

Между тем в думском портфеле есть еще один важный законопроект, который трудно будет рассматривать, не посоветовавшись с регионами. Поскольку он касается бюджетных учреждений - и федеральных, региональных, и муниципальных. Правительство вновь предлагает усовершенствовать их правовое положение, чтобы система заработала более эффективно, не ввергая госказну в большие траты.

В пояснительной записке к документу, который сейчас активно обсуждается и в верхней, и в нижней палатах российского парламента, отмечается, что существующая в стране система бюджетных учреждений была сформирована в иных социально-экономических условиях и до сих пор функционирует "в отрыве от современных подходов к развитию государственного управления, от принципов оптимальности и достаточности для предоставления государственных и муниципальных услуг". Они получают бюджетные деньги независимо от того, сколько и какого качества услуги оказывают. При этом общее количество учреждений, входящих в эту систему, весьма велико - на федеральном уровне по состоянию на 1 апреля 2009 года насчитывалось 25 287 учреждений, на региональном и муниципальном уровнях по состоянию на 1 января 2009 года - 302 660 учреждений.

Правительство уже попыталась стимулировать большую самостоятельность, в том числе и финансовую, в деятельности бюджетных учреждений, выступив с законодательной инициативой о создании автономных учреждений. Однако более чем за два года, прошедших с момента вступления в силу соответсвующего закона, на федеральном уровне было создано только четыре автономных учреждения.

Поэтому правительство на этот раз решило обойтись без принципиальных преобразований, а просто создав условия и стимулы для того, чтобы бюджетные учреждения, способные функционировать на основе рыночных принципов, могли это делать с пользой для себя и для тех, кто получает их услуги. Предлагается изменить механизмы финансового обеспечения бюджетных учреждений с расширенным объемом прав, переведя их с 1 января 2011 года со сметного финансирования на субсидии в рамках выполнения государственного задания, предоставить право бюджетным учреждениям заниматься деятельностью, приносящей доходы, с поступлением доходов в самостоятельное распоряжение этих учреждений, расширить права бюджетных учреждений по распоряжению любым закрепленным за учреждением движимым имуществом, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, перечень которого устанавливает орган публичной власти - учредитель соответствующего учреждения.

В то же время создается новый тип государственных (муниципальных) учреждений - казенное учреждение, статус которых по сути совпадает с закрепленным в действующем законодательстве нынешним статусом бюджетного учреждения с дополнительным ограничением в виде зачисления с 2011 года всех доходов, полученных от приносящей доходы деятельности, в соответствующий бюджет.

Казенное учреждение может осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность, только если такое право предоставлено ему в соответствии с учредительными документами. Доходы, полученные от указанной деятельности, поступают в соответствующий бюджет бюджетной системы Российской Федерации. При этом казенное учреждение будет отвечать по своим обязательствам только находящимися в его распоряжении денежными средствами. При недостаточности указанных денежных средств субсидиарную ответственность по обязательствам такого учреждения несет собственник его имущества.

В соответствии с законопроектом с 1 января 2011 года большая часть бюджетных учреждений, сохранив название, по статусу будет приравнена к автономным. Но в отличие от автономных на них будет распространяться закон о госзакупках. Меньшая часть бюджетных учреждений будет переведена в статус казенных.

----------


## Алла и Александр

И вот еще.

Пришла эпоха БУНТов
«Проект федерального закона "О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений" представлен на рассмотрение в Правительство РФ. Предполагаемый срок вступления данного закона в силу - 1 января 2010 года. Ждать, как говорится, осталось недолго… 
Впрочем, чтобы не вызвать самый настоящий бунт в бюджетной сфере, законопроект предлагает еще одну форму хозяйствования - "казенное учреждение", которая наиболее близка к сегодняшним, бюджетным. Такое предприятие будет финансироваться по смете. Учредитель (собственник) несет перед ним полную субсидиарную ответственность. Вот только все свои внебюджетные доходы казенное учреждение должно будет зачислять в бюджет соответствующего уровня. 
Предполагается, что к этому типу учреждений в первую очередь будут отнесены органы власти, военные учреждения и учреждения всех правоохранительных органов. Все остальные желающие перейти в "казенку" должны "записаться" в специальный список, который будет утверждать Правительство РФ. 
Претендовать на эту форму хозяйствования могут федеральные учреждения, объем внебюджетных средств которых составляет менее 10 процентов от общего годового финансирования. Для учреждений культуры субъектов федерации и муниципальных образований порог повышается до 30 процентов. "Казенные учреждения более всего будут соответствовать нынешним бюджетным учреждениям и также будут на полной дотации государства, но объем этих дотаций не объявляется, при этом все заработанное ими должно тоже обращаться в бюджет. Вряд ли это понравится тем организациям, которые умеют сами зарабатывать деньги и которые вообще оказывают хоть какие-то платные услуги", - поясняет Екатерина Чуковская. Предполагается, что казенное учреждение может в любой момент легко перейти в форму бюджетного или даже автономного учреждения, зато обратный процесс может произойти только по решению правительства. Поэтому законодателям уже сейчас важно понять, какие из учреждений культуры хотят стать "казенными". 
Конечно, из всех предложенных форм "казенка" на первый взгляд кажется самой безопасной с точки зрения функционирования учреждения культуры. Очевидно только, что список "казенных предприятий" будет небольшим (иначе зачем вообще затевать подобные реформы?), и если туда попадут учреждения культуры, то только самые крупные, имеющие негласный статус "национальных святынь"… 

(Токмашева, М. Пришла эпоха БУНТов: зачем нужны новые типы бюджетных учреждений / Мария Токмашева // Культура [Электронный ресурс]. - 2009. - 8-15 октября. - Режим доступа: http://www.kultura-portal.ru/).

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка,только сегодня говорили с нашим директором на эту тему и она сказала-все, что угодно, только не казенка! Это мы вообще не увидим своих заработанных денег! Как распорядится Глава, так и будет. Мы будем зарабатывать деньги дискотеками, арендой и т.д., а деньги будет распределять глава и распорядиться он ими сможет как угодно-на нужды поселения, на бензин, куда угодно, только не нам...:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,

Леночка, а у нас, по всей видимости, именно казенка и будет. Я не знаю, но для нас, это видимо будет нормально. Дело в том, что денег мы не зарабатывали никогда. У нас из платных услуг, только дискотека, где бывает  30-50 (максимум) человек. А еще и в связи с Законом об ограничении времени  -  вообще и этих 30 человек не видим. Начиная с апреля месяца дискотеки мы  не проводим. Не собираются даже на бесплатные. Если проводим платные концерты - значит все деньги уходят на призы. Сдавать в аренду помещения ДК не кому, да и прав у нас таких нет - мы его сами арендуем. В общем - куда ни кинь, везде клин. 
Что самое паршивое - все молчат. А в декабре сломя голову мы будем переоформлять документы. Как уже было в 2007 году, когда переходили на новые условия оплаты труда. И снова будет информационный и правовой вакуум

----------


## Рамоновна

Реализация 83-го закона напрямую зависит от подзаконных актов, которые должны быть приняты к осени этого года. По оценкам специалистов, различные изменения и дополнения необходимо вносить в *80* /!!!/ нормативных документов. Законодателям предстоит *много* и *активно* поработать. 

Сейчас на сайте нашего родного министерства- ПОЛНАЯ ТИШИНА. Про 83-й закон- только журналистские статьи. Ждем-с...

----------


## Натали_я

> Что самое паршивое - все молчат. А в декабре сломя голову мы будем переоформлять документы. Как уже было в 2007 году, когда переходили на новые условия оплаты труда. И снова будет информационный и правовой вакуум


А у нас всегда так - сначала спим, а потом будем носиться  :Jopa:  в мыле. Толи елки проводи, толи документы оформляй.......

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> нас все счета и так в казначействе, а в этом году и платные сделали через казначейство


В том и фишка, что зарабатывать деньги заставят как автономку, а прав будет :tongue: как сейчас, когда зависишь и от сметы, и от настроения девочки в казначействе - то ли пропустит платёжку, то ли раз пять вернёт придравшись
А в настоящее время конечно, как и все мы работаем через казначейство

----------


## svetivanova46

> http://forum.iminfin.ru/index.php?si...472212f446c5df
> 
> Вот здесь- обсуждение этого закона, нормативные документы, ответы на волнующие вопросы


Добрый вечер, коллеги.

Сайт, который вы указали, я знаю, но очень жаль, что он даёт только общие характеристики. А нас с вами  интересует конкретно КУЛЬТУРНО -ДОСУГОВЫЕ УЧЕРЕЖДЕНИЯ. Отдел финансов администрации только руками разводит, где им найти для нас показатели и требования к услугам  в муниципальных заданиях, когда их нет и в самом Министерстве культуры России. Так же как нет стандартов качества для учреждений культуры. Они могут обсуждать темы театров, концертных залов, музеев, но о том, что в России ёще существуют Дома культуры и клубы в сельской местности - в столицах об этом никто и не помнит. Иногда вспоминают о народном творчестве - и то это ставят на коммерческую основу, например столичная выставка мастеров ДПИ - там один  вступительный взнос - смета одного из ваших рядовых праздников, а прибавьте  сюда и расходы на проживание и питание. Золотые у нас мастера  декоративно - прикладного твочества получаются.
 Но это я так, к слову. 
В Ленинградской области в прошлом году только одно учреждение "перешло" на автономку - у него просто не было другого выхода. Это  Дом культуры в городе Подпорожье.  Управление культуры и учебно - методический центр пока молчат - судя по всему им так же неизвестно как жить дальше. 
Ясно только одно - там где есть одно учреждение культуры - муниципальное задание ещё можно составить правильно, а вот там где несколько УК - это полный ужас, потому что учредитель будет сам решать кому и что дать и сколько.
На следующей неделе наша администрация предполагает подготовить некоторый законопроект, который даст  хоть какую - то ясность - чего хочет от нас учредитель.
 А пока мы готовимся к Дню города - 9 июля у нас День Иконы Тихвинской Божией Матери.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сегодня была в Управлении культуры. Вызывали нас на совещание в Администрацию по поводу организации детского отдыха. Было расширенное заседание районной комиссии по делам несовершеннолетних. Для чего культуру пригласили - никто из нас так и не понял, ну да ладно. В первый раз что ли. 
Перед совещанием я задала вопрос нашему начальнику управления культуры вопрос: "Что у нас с автономкой?" На что получила такой ответ : " Автономка в области уже внедряется 3 год и я каждый год пишу отказ от нее для нашего района. Те учреждения культуры, которые перешли на нее 2 года назад - просятся обратно. И это - Ростовские Дворцы. С их оборудованием, кадрами, обеспечением.Что тогда говорить нам?"
Вот и возник у меня вопрос - это что можно решить в добровольном порядке? Хочу или не хочу. Согласен или нет? Я, наверно, чего-то не понимаю.

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
Алла, действительно переходить в автономку ты не обязана. Но...в любом случае ты должна перейти или в автономное, или в бюджетное, или в казенное учреждение. Здесь по закону должен быть выбор работников. Опять возникает НО... у нас не все делается по закону: куда прикажут переходить, туда и перейдем. И никого и не спросят. Хотя сами реально понимают что это болото. Нам на семинаре открыто сказали что автономка создана для того, что бы уничтожить слабые учреждения. Но здесь опять палка о двух концах: район же не может существовать без досуговых учреждений?!, поэтому все равно будут искать выход (хотя первые 3 года оторвутся на нас по полной!!!).

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*,нас тоже собирали недавно по поводу автономии, правда я не ездила, но по словам девчонок нам дали время до осени определиться в какую форму мы хотим перейти, хотя никто ничего не мог определенного сказать или посоветовать, так ехидно посмеялись над нашим положением...но я согласна с 
*Зарница*, что, как нам скажут так мы и сделаем...

----------


## svetivanova46

Автономка внедрялась в качестве эксперимента в ряде регионов России. Но надо не забывать все регионы разные, есть самодостаточные, а есть дотационные. И не забывайте - решение принимает Учредитель, то есть органы местного самоуправления. А ещё не забывайте о разных уровнях влясти, это же просто кошмар когда в городе есть администрация городского поселения и администрация района, хотя все живут в одном городе, но органы управления культуры есть и там и там, а вот подчиненность УК разная: моё  УК - центр культуры и досуга и Районный Дом культуры подчиняются городу. а музыкальная и художественная школы району. А про сельские УК и говорить нечего - только один из ДК имеет юр. лицо, все остальные полностью зависят от администраций своих сельских поселений. И как эти УК будут с 1 января 2011 года переходить в один из типов бюджетных учреждений  никто не знает. А сельские администрации вряд ли захотят отдавать деньги УК, в том числе и заработанные.
Общаясь с директорами школ, я знаю. что у них готовы уже Паспорта учреждений на 100 страниц, в которых указаны все услуги, критерии, мат - тех. база и многое другое. Да, в отличии от культуры в образовании давно разработаны методики, а у нас - единых требований к проведению и подготовке мероприятий и тех нет, что же мы ждём?
У нас  администрации ряд вопросов спустила непосредственно к самим УК, потому что только мы в полной мере можем понять и представить  требования для выполнения муниципального задания таким образом, что бы самим себя не заарканить этим мун. заданием.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
*Зарница*,
*svetivanova46*,

Так вот в чем парадокс - я директор юрлица волнуюсь по поводу автономки, но меня-то никто пока никуда даже не предлагает.)) Ни в автономку, ни в бюджет, ни в казенку. НИКУДА, понимаете? У нас сплошная тишина. А ведь должны же хотя бы осветить проблему. Рассказать, что где и почем.  Какие решения могут быть.Какие варианты возможны.  Ведь до 2011 года осталось всего полмесяца. Они пролетят незаметно.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Те учреждения культуры, которые перешли на нее 2 года назад - просятся обратно. И это - Ростовские Дворцы. С их оборудованием, кадрами, обеспечением.Что тогда говорить нам?"


Не могу говорить за Ростов, но общаясь на семинарах с 
директорами автономных учреждений из совершенно разных регионов от всех слышала только одно - в бюджет не хотим. Правда, совершенно непонятно, что должно происходить после 3-х лет нахождения учреждения в автономке. Насколько я поняла на содержание имущества и налоги деньги государством должны выделяться постоянно, все года существования учреждения. Правда юрист предупреждала - при переходе в автономку имущество принимать только в *оперативное управление* , при другой формулировке деньги на налоги за содержание имущества не будут предусматриваться



> У нас сплошная тишина. А ведь должны же хотя бы осветить проблему. Рассказать, что где и почем. Какие решения могут быть.Какие варианты возможны


И у нас то же самое. В Москве нам говорили, что на разработку документов для перехода у них ушло около полугода:eek: А нам только сказали, что будем переходить месяц назад ....и молчание.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> только мы в полной мере можем понять и представить требования для выполнения муниципального задания таким образом, что бы самим себя не заарканить этим мун. заданием


Согласна, но как мы можем сделать реальное задание. Нам не разрешают уменьшение показателей, которые из года в год только растут. Цифры уже заоблачные, и никто не даст сделать их меньше.

----------


## svetivanova46

> Согласна, но как мы можем сделать реальное задание. Нам не разрешают уменьшение показателей, которые из года в год только растут. Цифры уже заоблачные, и никто не даст сделать их меньше.


Коллега, не знаю как у Вас, но наша администрация вряд ли в полной мере представляет себе какие показатели нам необходимо включить. Все накши отчеты видели в финансовом виде, а колличество проведенных мероприятий у нас заложено в плане, это не смотря ещё и на огромное колличество внеплановых мероприятий. Просчитать оценку качества нашей работы вряд ли администрация сможет, у неё кроме нас есть ещё и другие бюджетные учреждения, которые тоже переходят в новые форма: архив, спорт, молодежка и многие другие. Согласитесь, что у нас не всё одинаково в оценке качества нашей работы! Поэтому, конечно необходимо   для себя "соломки подстелить". Сейчас нам придется с вами рассчитывать сколько времени мы будем тратить на подготовку того или иного мероприятия, написание сценария, проведение PR - кампании, подготовку афиш и многое многое другое. А потом мы будем с вами это соблюдать, отчитываться, собирать отзывы, заключать договора с различными организациями, в которых будет указано когда и сколько мы обслужили посетителей, а затем мы будем это предоставлять администрации ежеквартально для отчета за предоставленные субсидии.
И если в вашем населенном пункте находится не одно, а несколько учреждений культуры культурно - досугового типа, то каждый должен будет найти для себя нужную нишу, иначе не выжить -муниципальное задание администрация отдаст в другие руки.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> если в вашем населенном пункте находится не одно, а несколько учреждений культуры культурно - досугового типа, то каждый должен будет найти для себя нужную нишу, иначе не выжить -муниципальное задание администрация отдаст в другие руки.


Вот с этим совершенно согласна, у нас уже много ушло в частные руки. А про "соломки подстелить" - ну никто не даст нам разрабатывать задание. Да, могут посоветоваться, но если мы сейчас с трудом тянем 50 кружков и коллективов, с накладками из-за нехватки помещений, отсутствия условий и т.д., то кто мне даст в задание поставить 30. И вместо 290 мероприятий сделать нормальных хотя бы 150. Сразу скажут - вы не выполняете своих функций, зря на вас тратятся бюджетные деньги. Один раз поставили бешеные цифры, а теперь ничего сделать не можем, и управление культуры тоже всё понимает, и тоже не в силах что-либо изменить.


> Просчитать оценку качества нашей работы вряд ли администрация сможет


Администрация города - да, вряд ли. А вот все наши управления, комитеты, департаменты по культуре для этого и существуют. Мы можем разрабатывать что угодно, но работать всё равно будем по тому, что сверху спустят:frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Ведь до 2011 года осталось всего *полмесяца*. Они пролетят незаметно.


Алл, не торопи :biggrin: Я понимаю, что у нас морально год за три идёт, но опять ёлки  :Vah:

----------


## Натали_я

Девочки, как у вас? Новости есть? Мне сегодня сообщили, что мы будем БУНТом. Дали проработать такую бяку! Бухгалтера пока не знают, что с ней делать. Вот сижу, изучаю:

Методика расчета нормативов затрат на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ) физическим и юридическим лицам 

   1. Методика расчета нормативов затрат на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ) физическим и юридическим лицам муниципальными учреждениями муниципального района (далее - методика) разрабатывается в целях определения нормативов затрат на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ), необходимых для расчета нормативных затрат на выполнение муниципального задания, формируемого в соответствии с решением Совета депутатов  района от . . 2009г№   «Об утверждении Порядка формирования и финансового обеспечения выполнения муниципальных заданий на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ) физическим и юридическим лицам бюджетными и автономными учреждениями  муниципального района». 
   2. Методика может утверждаться для каждой муниципальной услуги (работы), включенной в перечень муниципальных услуг (работ), оказываемых физическим и юридическим лицам муниципальными учреждениями за счет средств бюджета муниципального района (далее - перечень). В случае утверждения единой Методики по всем муниципальным услугам (работам), она должна включать несколько разделов, каждый из которых должен содержать порядок расчета нормативов затрат для одной муниципальной услуги (работы) (однородной группы муниципальных услуг(работ). 
   3. Нормативные затраты на выполнение муниципального(ных) задания(й) муниципальному учреждению рассчитываются на основании нормативных затрат на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ) и нормативных затрат на содержание имущества, необходимого для выполнения установленного муниципального(ных) задания(й), по следующей формуле:

PNгз = Σ(Nу * kу) + PNи, где

Nу – норматив затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги (работы) муниципального учреждения на соответствующий финансовый год;
kу – объем (количество единиц) оказания муниципальной услуги в соответствующем финансовом году;
PNи – нормативные затраты на содержание имущества, необходимого муниципальным учреждениям для выполнения муниципальных заданий, рассчитываемые в соответствии с методикой  расчета нормативов затрат на содержание имущества, находящегося в собственности  муниципального района,  утверждаемой Постановлением Главы муниципального района. 
   4. Нормативные затраты на оказание соответствующей муниципальной услуги (работы) определяются отдельно по каждой муниципальной услуге (работе) в расчете на единицу муниципальной услуги.
  5. В нормативные затраты на оказание муниципальных услуг (выполнение работ) не включаются расходы:
- осуществляемые за счет средств, полученных от оказания платных услуг;
- на приобретение дорогостоящего оборудования и основных средств;
- на капитальный ремонт зданий и сооружений;
- на реализацию целевых программ, и программ развития автономных учреждений.
Данные расходы будут предусматриваться дополнительно к нормативным:
- для бюджетных учреждений в рамках бюджетной сметы;
- для автономных учреждений в рамках программ развития автономных учреждений.
  6. Норматив затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги (работы) муниципального учреждения на соответствующий финансовый год определяется по формуле:      

Nу =  Nот + Nрм + Nси + Nон  , где                             

Nот – норматив затрат на оплату труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда;
Nрм – норматив затрат на приобретение расходных материалов;
Nси – норматив затрат на коммунальные услуги и иные затраты, связанные с использованием имущества (за исключением условно-постоянных затрат на содержание имущества, определяемых в соответствии с методикой  расчета нормативов затрат на содержание имущества);  
Nон – норматив затрат на общехозяйственные нужды. 
  6.1. «Норматив затрат на оплату труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда» определятся в решением Совета депутатов муниципального района от 29.06.2007 №41 «О положении об оплате труда работников муниципальных учреждений », Положениями об оплате труда работников муниципальных учреждений муниципального района  и иными нормативными правовыми  актами, регламентирующими нормы и условия оплаты труда работников муниципальных учреждений Московской области.
При расчете норматива затрат на оплату труда и начислений учитываются затраты на оплату труда только тех работников, которые принимают непосредственное участие в оказании соответствующей муниципальной услуги (вспомогательный, технический, административно-управленческий и т.п. персонал, учитывается в нормативе затрат на общехозяйственные нужды).
  6.2. «Норматив затрат на приобретение расходных материалов» включает в себя затраты на приобретение расходных материалов, непосредственно используемых для оказания муниципальной услуги. В целях определения норматива затрат на приобретение расходных материалов, используемых для оказания муниципальной услуги, данные материалы могут выделяться по видам, типам материалов. 
  6.3. «Норматив затрат на коммунальные услуги и затрат, связанных с использованием имущества» включает в себя:
- норматив затрат на холодное водоснабжение и водоотведение;
- норматив затрат на горячее водоснабжение;
- норматив затрат на отопление;
- норматив затрат на электроснабжение, 
- норматив затрат на содержание движимого имущества (в том числе  затраты на техническое обслуживание, затраты на приобретение расходных материалов, не отнесенные к «нормативу затрат на приобретение расходных материалов», потребление иных  ресурсов в соответствии с инструкцией по эксплуатации в случае существенной величины данных затрат в общем объеме затрат на потребление электрической энергии, воды и т.п., затраты на обязательное страхование гражданской ответственности владельцев транспортных средств, другие затраты по решению главного распорядителя средств бюджета муниципального района).
Нормативы затрат на холодное водоснабжение и водоотведение, горячее водоснабжение, отопление и электроснабжение рекомендуется определять исходя из установленных тарифов и объемов потребления, с учетом коэффициента, отражающего долю от общего объема затрат в рамках муниципального задания, связанную с непосредственным оказанием услуги. Рекомендуемая величина указанного коэффициента для расчета нормативов затрат на потребление тепловой энергии – 0,5, для расчета других нормативов затрат на потребление коммунальных услуг – 0,7.
  6.4. «Норматив затрат на общехозяйственные нужды» может включать в себя:
- норматив затрат на приобретение услуг связи (в том числе затраты на внутригородскую, междугороднюю, международную связь);
- норматив затрат на приобретение транспортных услуг;
- норматив затрат на оплату труда и начислений на выплаты по оплате труда для вспомогательного, технического, административно-управленческого и т.п. персонала; 
- прочие нормативы затрат, влияющие на стоимость оказания муниципальной услуги (в том числе нормативы затрат, имеющие отраслевой характер).
По решению главного распорядителя средств бюджета некоторые наиболее существенные нормативы затрат (такие как на связь, транспорт) могут быть выделены в отдельные нормативы. 
  7. Для расчета норматива затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги могут использоваться следующие основные методы:
- нормативный;
- структурный.
Структурный метод используется в случае невозможности использования нормативного метода. 
При этом расчёт норматива затрат на оплату труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда проводится только нормативным методом.
  8. При применении нормативного метода определение нормативных затрат на оказание муниципальной услуги проводится следующим образом:
норматив затрат на оплату труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда рассчитывается как произведение средней стоимости единицы рабочего времени персонала, занятого в оказании услуги, на количество единиц времени, необходимых для оказания единицы муниципальной услуги;
норматив затрат на приобретение расходных материалов рассчитывается как произведение стоимости расходных материалов на их количество, необходимое для оказания единицы муниципальной услуги;
норматив затрат на коммунальные услуги и иные затраты, связанные с использованием имущества, рассчитывается как произведение норматива потребления коммунальных услуг на тариф, установленный на соответствующий год;
норматив затрат на общехозяйственные нужды рассчитывается как произведение стоимости приобретенных в соответствующем году услуг на их количество, необходимое для оказания единицы муниципальной услуги.
  9. При применении структурного метода определение норматива затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги осуществляется путем распределения расходов на обеспечение деятельности муниципального учреждения (за исключением условно-постоянных затрат на содержание имущества, определяемых в соответствии c методикой  по расчету нормативов затрат на содержание имущества) по видам затрат (затраты на оплату труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда, затраты на приобретение расходных материалов, затраты на коммунальные услуги и затраты, связанные с использованием имущества, затраты на общехозяйственные нужды) в отчетном (текущем) финансовом году между муниципальными услугами, оказываемыми муниципальным учреждением в соответствующем году пропорционально нормативным затратам на оплату труда по каждой муниципальной услуге.
Затраты на приобретение расходных материалов, затраты на коммунальные услуги и затраты, связанные с использованием имущества, затраты на общехозяйственные нужды распределяются между муниципальными услугами пропорционально (в т.ч. с применением поправочных коэффициентов для разных типов затрат) нормативным затратам на оплату труда. 


Для расчетов рекомендуется использовать следующую таблицу.

Наименование
услуги	Затраты на оплату
труда и начисления на выплаты по оплате труда	Затраты на
расходные материалы	Затраты на коммунальные услуги и использование имущества	Затраты на общехозяй-ственные нужды	 
Итого затраты на услугу

Объем услуги	Норматив затрат на единицу услуги
	тыс.
руб.	%	тыс.
руб.	%	тыс.
руб.	%	тыс.
руб.	%	тыс.руб.	Ед.	Тыс.руб./ед.
1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10=2+4+6+8	11	12=10/11
Услуга №1	 	I1	 	I1	 	I1	 	I1	 	 	 
Услуга №2	 	I2	 	I2	 	I2	 	I2	 	 	 
Услуга №3	 	I3	 	I3	 	I3	 	I3	 	 	 
Итого	 	100%	 	100%	 	100%	 	100%	 	 	 


  10. По решению главного распорядителя средств бюджета нормативы затрат на оказание единицы государственной услуги могут определяться:
1) отдельно по каждому муниципальному учреждению;
2) с использованием средних значений по группе муниципальных учреждений;
3) с использованием корректирующих коэффициентов.
  10.1. При использовании средних значений по группе муниципальных учреждений норматив затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги муниципального учреждения на очередной финансовый год рассчитывается как отношение суммы нормативов затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги по всем муниципальным учреждениям, входящим в группу, на количество муниципальных учреждений, входящих в группу.
  10.2. При использовании корректирующих коэффициентов определение норматива затрат на оказание единицы муниципальной услуги муниципального учреждения осуществляется путем умножения среднего значения норматива затрат на оказание муниципальной услуги (по группе муниципальных учреждений) на корректирующие (понижающие или повышающие) коэффициенты, учитывающие особенности учреждений, (например, место нахождения, тип муниципального образования на территории которого расположено учреждение, обеспеченность учреждения инфраструктурой, тип учреждения (многопрофильное, однопрофильное и иные), категорийность по качеству услуг, рейтинг и т.д.). 
При этом необходимо указывать виды применяемых коэффициентов и способы их расчета.
 :Aga: 
Кто-нибудь такое получал?

----------


## svetivanova46

Уважаемые коллеги, я зарегистрирована на сайте Института экономики и социальной политики сайт http://www.inesp.ru. Этот институт занимался разработкой методических рекомендаций для бюджетных учреждений на 2011 год. Для вас нужна только регистрация и подтверждение подписки на все новые документы. Посмотрите, для многих из Вас это будет интересно, потому что нас отсылают постоянно к методическим рекомендациям, а они с недавнего времени начинают иметь форму закона...

Общероссийский проект "Развитие учреждений культурно-досугового типа"

Уважаемые представители учреждений культурно-досугового типа и специалисты органов управления культуры!

В 2010 году Фонд "Институт экономики и социальной политики" совместно с Минкультуры России продолжает реализацию общероссийского проекта "Развитие учреждений культурно-досугового типа".

Если ранее Вы уже получили логин и пароль для работы со спецразделом сайта, то вы можете работать с нашим ресурсом без повторной регистрации.

В случае, если Вы еще не имеете учетных данных для работы с сайтом, то Вам необходимо пройти регистрацию. В течение суток после регистрации администратор сайта предоставит Вам доступ к спецразделу сайта.

Перейти в раздел Проекта (требуется подтвержденная регистрация)

Получить логин и пароль для работы с сайтом

Восстановить забытый пароль (через администратора сайта)

Перейти в форум Проекта (регистрация не требуется)




Мониторинг удовлетворенности полнотой и качеством услуг государственных центров занятости населения (МУЗа-2010)

Уважаемые посетители сайта!

Фонд "Институт экономики и социальной политики" в течение 2010 года проводит независимое обследование получателей государственных услуг (граждан и работодателей) в целях оценки удовлетворенности полнотой и качеством их предоставления.

Приглашаем Вас принять участие в опросе и оценить качество услуг государственных центров занятости населения!

Оцените качество услуг Службы занятости населения!

Ваше мнение необходимо для улучшения ее работы

Перейти к опросному листу для граждан

Перейти к опросному листу для работодателей

Перейти к странице с информацией о проекте





Государственные задания: ИнЭСП объявляет о новой услуге

Уважаемые руководители федеральных органов исполнительной власти и федеральных государственных учреждений!

В связи с выходом постановления Правительства РФ от 29 декабря 2008 года № 1065 "О порядке формирования и финансового обеспечения выполнения государственного задания федеральными органами исполнительной власти и федеральными государственными учреждениями", Фонд "Институт экономики и социальной политики" извещает заинтересованные стороны о новой услуге по разработке, внедрению и сопровождению функционирования механизма государственных заданий для ФОИВ и ФГУ.

В рамках формирования системы государственных заданий предлагаются следующие услуги:

    *
      разработка проектов нормативных правовых и методических документов по формированию государственных заданий;
    *
      разработка проектов государственных заданий;
    *
      разработка проектов нормативных правовых и методических документов по организации и проведению мониторинга выполнения государственных заданий;
    *
      содействие внедрению и дальнейшее сопровождение системы государственных заданий для ФОИВ и ФГУ.

Приглашаем Вас к взаимовыгодному сотрудничеству!



ВидеоновостиМне выслали проекты. Посмотрите, нам с ними работать. 
Уважаемые коллеги!

В соответствии с поручением Минкультуры России Институт экономики и социальной политики в настоящее время осуществляет разработку расчетно-нормативных затрат на финансирование услуг учреждений культурно-досугового типа (далее - УКДТ) и расчетно-нормативных затрат на содержание недвижимого имущества УКДТ.

Направляю Вам Проект расчетно-нормативных затрат на финансирование услуг УКДТ на 2011 год и Проект расчетно-нормативных затрат на содержание недвижимого имущества УКДТ на 2011 год (в разрезе субъектов Российской Федерации).

Прошу Вас рассмотреть указанные проекты и, в случае, если у Вас возникнут замечания и предложения по совершенствованию данных документов, передать их по электронной почте или по телефону:

- адрес e-mail: culture@inesp.ru (с пометкой в теме письма "Проект РНЗ для УКДТ").

- телефон: (495) 783-35-07 (контактные лица: Тарасова Наталия Александровна, Сергиенко Дмитрий Александрович).

В случае, если данное письмо поступило к Вам без указанных проектов документов, Вы можете скачать их в электронном виде непосредственно с сервера Института (щелкните по ссылке для загрузки): Normativy.Proekt.v5.doc.

С уважением,

Заместитель Директора Фонда "Институт экономики и социальной политики"

С.В. Сидоренко 

ПРОЕКТ ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ
Расчетно-нормативные затраты на финансирование услуг учреждений культурно-досугового типа в 2011 году, тыс. руб.


№№	Наименования субъектов Российской Федерации	Коэффициент уровня цен
(данные Минфина России на 2010 год)	Кружки, творческие коллективы, секции, студии любительского художественного, декоративно-прикладного, изобразительного и технического творчества, занятия на факультетах народных университетов, курсы прикладных знаний и навыков, творческие лаборатории
(норматив в расчете на одного участника формирования)	Любительские объединения, группы, клубы по интересам
(норматив в расчете на одного участника формирования)	Культурно-досуговые мероприятия
(норматив в расчете на одного участника мероприятия)	Информационно-просветительские мероприятия
(норматив в расчете на одного участника мероприятия)	   
а	б	1	2	3	4	5	   
*	Центральный федеральный округ	   
1	Белгородская область	0,917	5,255	1,792	0,112	0,033	   
2	Брянская область	0,973	5,576	1,902	0,118	0,035	   
3	Владимирская область	0,980	5,616	1,916	0,119	0,035	   
4	Воронежская область	0,989	5,667	1,933	0,120	0,036	   
5	Ивановская область	0,973	5,576	1,902	0,118	0,035	   
6	Калужская область	0,990	5,673	1,935	0,120	0,036	   
7	Костромская область	0,942	5,398	1,841	0,115	0,034	   
8	Курская область	1,025	5,873	2,004	0,125	0,037	   
9	Липецкая область	0,903	5,174	1,765	0,110	0,033	   
10	Московская область	1,014	5,810	1,982	0,123	0,037	   
11	Орловская область	0,950	5,444	1,857	0,116	0,034	   
12	Рязанская область	1,083	6,206	2,117	0,132	0,039	   
13	Смоленская область	0,972	5,570	1,900	0,118	0,035	   
14	Тамбовская область	1,002	5,742	1,959	0,122	0,036	   
15	Тверская область	1,155	6,618	2,258	0,141	0,042	   
16	Тульская область	0,968	5,547	1,892	0,118	0,035	   
17	Ярославская область	0,962	5,512	1,880	0,117	0,035	   
18	г.Москва	1,255	7,191	2,453	0,153	0,045	   
*	Северо-Западный федеральный округ	   
19	Республика Карелия	1,016	5,822	1,986	0,124	0,037	   
20	Республика Коми	1,381	7,913	2,699	0,168	0,050	   
21	Архангельская область	1,533	8,784	2,997	0,187	0,055	   
22	Ненецкий АО	1,533	8,784	2,997	0,187	0,055	   
23	Вологодская область	1,113	6,378	2,176	0,135	0,040	   
24	Калининградская область	1,060	6,074	2,072	0,129	0,038	   
25	Ленинградская область	0,987	5,656	1,929	0,120	0,036	   
26	Мурманская область	1,109	6,355	2,168	0,135	0,040	   
27	Новгородская область	1,113	6,378	2,176	0,135	0,040	   
28	Псковская область	1,108	6,349	2,166	0,135	0,040	   
29	г.Cанкт-Петербург	0,970	5,558	1,896	0,118	0,035	   
*	Южный федеральный округ	   
30	Республика Адыгея	1,014	5,810	1,982	0,123	0,037	   
31	Республика Калмыкия	0,857	4,911	1,675	0,104	0,031	   
32	Краснодарский край	0,993	5,690	1,941	0,121	0,036	   
33	Астраханская область	0,873	5,002	1,706	0,106	0,031	   
34	Волгоградская область	0,941	5,392	1,839	0,115	0,034	   
35	Ростовская область	0,955	5,472	1,867	0,116	0,034	   
*	Северо-Кавказский федеральный округ	   
36	Республика Дагестан	1,028	5,891	2,009	0,125	0,037	   
37	Ингушская Республика	1,081	6,194	2,113	0,132	0,039	   
38	Кабардино-Балкарская Республика	0,865	4,957	1,691	0,105	0,031	   
39	Карачаево-Черкесская Республика	1,089	6,240	2,129	0,133	0,039	   
40	Республика Северная Осетия - Алания	0,946	5,421	1,849	0,115	0,034	   
41	Чеченская Республика	1,000	5,730	1,955	0,122	0,036	   
42	Ставропольский край	0,980	5,616	1,916	0,119	0,035	   
*	Приволжский федеральный округ	   
43	Республика Башкортостан	0,927	5,312	1,812	0,113	0,033	   
44	Республика Марий Эл	0,870	4,985	1,701	0,106	0,031	   
45	Республика Мордовия	0,920	5,272	1,798	0,112	0,033	   
46	Республика Татарстан	0,893	5,117	1,746	0,109	0,032	   
47	Удмуртская Республика	0,853	4,888	1,667	0,104	0,031	   
48	Чувашская Республика	0,909	5,209	1,777	0,111	0,033	   
49	Кировская область	0,973	5,576	1,902	0,118	0,035	   
50	Нижегородская область	1,014	5,810	1,982	0,123	0,037	   
51	Оренбургская область	0,863	4,945	1,687	0,105	0,031	   
52	Пензенская область	0,935	5,358	1,828	0,114	0,034	   
53	Пермский край	1,059	6,068	2,070	0,129	0,038	   
*	в т.ч.: Коми-Пермяцкий АО	1,059	6,068	2,070	0,129	0,038	   
54	Самарская область	1,022	5,856	1,998	0,124	0,037	   
55	Саратовская область	0,869	4,980	1,699	0,106	0,031	   
56	Ульяновская область	0,869	4,980	1,699	0,106	0,031	   
*	Уральский федеральный округ	   
57	Курганская область	1,021	5,851	1,996	0,124	0,037	   
58	Свердловская область	0,920	5,272	1,798	0,112	0,033	   
59	Тюменская область	1,634	9,363	3,194	0,199	0,059	   
60	Ханты-Мансийский АО	1,634	9,363	3,194	0,199	0,059	   
61	Ямало-Ненецкий АО	1,634	9,363	3,194	0,199	0,059	   
62	Челябинская область	0,872	4,997	1,705	0,106	0,031	   
*	Сибирский федеральный округ	   
63	Республика Алтай	2,565	14,698	5,014	0,312	0,093	   
64	Республика Бурятия	1,532	8,779	2,995	0,186	0,055	   
65	Республика Тыва	1,789	10,251	3,497	0,218	0,065	   
66	Республика Хакасия	0,932	5,341	1,822	0,113	0,034	   
67	Алтайский край	0,868	4,974	1,697	0,106	0,031	   
68	Красноярский край	1,531	8,773	2,993	0,186	0,055	   
*	в т.ч.: Таймырский АО	1,531	8,773	2,993	0,186	0,055	   
*	Эвенкийский АО	1,531	8,773	2,993	0,186	0,055	   
69	Иркутская область	1,181	6,767	2,309	0,144	0,043	   
*	в т.ч.: Усть-Ордынский Бурятский АО	1,181	6,767	2,309	0,144	0,043	   
70	Кемеровская область	0,833	4,773	1,628	0,101	0,030	   
71	Новосибирская область	0,973	5,576	1,902	0,118	0,035	   
72	Омская область	0,875	5,014	1,710	0,106	0,032	   
73	Томская область	1,511	8,658	2,954	0,184	0,054	   
74	Забайкальский край	1,143	6,550	2,234	0,139	0,041	   
*	в т.ч.: Агинский Бурятский АО	1,185	6,790	2,316	0,144	0,043	   
*	Дальневосточный федеральный округ	   
75	Республика Саха (Якутия)	5,839	33,459	11,414	0,711	0,211	   
76	Приморский край	1,216	6,968	2,377	0,148	0,044	   
77	Хабаровский край	1,850	10,601	3,616	0,225	0,067	   
78	Амурская область	1,446	8,286	2,827	0,176	0,052	   
79	Камчатский край	2,616	14,990	5,114	0,318	0,094	   
80	Магаданская область	5,259	30,135	10,280	0,640	0,190	   
81	Сахалинская область	1,939	11,111	3,790	0,236	0,070	   
82	Еврейская автономная область	1,437	8,234	2,809	0,175	0,052	   
83	Чукотский АО	9,219	52,827	18,021	1,122	0,333	   
*	*	*	*	*	*	*	   
*	Российская Федерация	*	5,647	3,041	0,144	0,062	 




ПРОЕКТ ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ
Расчетно-нормативные затраты на содержание недвижимого имущества учреждений культурно-досугового типа в 2011 году, тыс. руб.


№№	Наименования субъектов Российской Федерации	Коэффициент уровня цен
(данные Минфина России на 2010 год)	Дома культуры	Культурно-досуговые центры	Дома народного творчества	Клубные системы	Библиотечно-досуговые центры	   
а	б	1	2	3	4	5	6	   
*	Центральный федеральный округ	   
1	Белгородская область	0,917	139,7	328,7	728,0	103,0	110,9	   
2	Брянская область	0,973	148,3	348,8	772,5	109,3	117,6	   
3	Владимирская область	0,980	149,3	351,3	778,1	110,1	118,5	   
4	Воронежская область	0,989	150,7	354,5	785,2	111,1	119,6	   
5	Ивановская область	0,973	148,3	348,8	772,5	109,3	117,6	   
6	Калужская область	0,990	150,8	354,9	786,0	111,2	119,7	   
7	Костромская область	0,942	143,5	337,7	747,9	105,8	113,9	   
8	Курская область	1,025	156,2	367,4	813,8	115,2	123,9	   
9	Липецкая область	0,903	137,6	323,7	716,9	101,5	109,2	   
10	Московская область	1,014	154,5	363,5	805,1	113,9	122,6	   
11	Орловская область	0,950	144,7	340,5	754,2	106,7	114,9	   
12	Рязанская область	1,083	165,0	388,2	859,8	121,7	130,9	   
13	Смоленская область	0,972	148,1	348,4	771,7	109,2	117,5	   
14	Тамбовская область	1,002	152,7	359,2	795,5	112,6	121,2	   
15	Тверская область	1,155	176,0	414,0	917,0	129,8	139,7	   
16	Тульская область	0,968	147,5	347,0	768,5	108,8	117,0	   
17	Ярославская область	0,962	146,6	344,8	763,8	108,1	116,3	   
18	г.Москва	1,255	191,2	449,9	996,4	141,0	151,7	   
*	Северо-Западный федеральный округ	   
19	Республика Карелия	1,016	154,8	364,2	806,6	114,1	122,8	   
20	Республика Коми	1,381	210,4	495,0	1096,4	155,2	167,0	   
21	Архангельская область	1,533	233,6	549,5	1217,1	172,2	185,4	   
22	Ненецкий АО	1,533	233,6	549,5	1217,1	172,2	185,4	   
23	Вологодская область	1,113	169,6	399,0	883,7	125,0	134,6	   
24	Калининградская область	1,060	161,5	380,0	841,6	119,1	128,2	   
25	Ленинградская область	0,987	150,4	353,8	783,6	110,9	119,3	   
26	Мурманская область	1,109	169,0	397,5	880,5	124,6	134,1	   
27	Новгородская область	1,113	169,6	399,0	883,7	125,0	134,6	   
28	Псковская область	1,108	168,8	397,2	879,7	124,5	134,0	   
29	г.Cанкт-Петербург	0,970	147,8	347,7	770,1	109,0	117,3	   
*	Южный федеральный округ	   
30	Республика Адыгея	1,014	154,5	363,5	805,1	113,9	122,6	   
31	Республика Калмыкия	0,857	130,6	307,2	680,4	96,3	103,6	   
32	Краснодарский край	0,993	151,3	355,9	788,4	111,6	120,1	   
33	Астраханская область	0,873	133,0	312,9	693,1	98,1	105,6	   
34	Волгоградская область	0,941	143,4	337,3	747,1	105,7	113,8	   
35	Ростовская область	0,955	145,5	342,3	758,2	107,3	115,5	   
*	Северо-Кавказский федеральный округ	   
36	Республика Дагестан	1,028	156,6	368,5	816,2	115,5	124,3	   
37	Ингушская Республика	1,081	164,7	387,5	858,2	121,5	130,7	   
38	Кабардино-Балкарская Республика	0,865	131,8	310,1	686,8	97,2	104,6	   
39	Карачаево-Черкесская Республика	1,089	165,9	390,4	864,6	122,3	131,7	   
40	Республика Северная Осетия - Алания	0,946	144,1	339,1	751,1	106,3	114,4	   
41	Чеченская Республика	1,000	152,4	358,5	793,9	112,4	120,9	   
42	Ставропольский край	0,980	149,3	351,3	778,1	110,1	118,5	   
*	Приволжский федеральный округ	   
43	Республика Башкортостан	0,927	141,2	332,3	736,0	104,1	112,1	   
44	Республика Марий Эл	0,870	132,6	311,9	690,7	97,7	105,2	   
45	Республика Мордовия	0,920	140,2	329,8	730,4	103,4	111,2	   
46	Республика Татарстан	0,893	136,1	320,1	709,0	100,3	108,0	   
47	Удмуртская Республика	0,853	130,0	305,8	677,2	95,8	103,1	   
48	Чувашская Республика	0,909	138,5	325,8	721,7	102,1	109,9	   
49	Кировская область	0,973	148,3	348,8	772,5	109,3	117,6	   
50	Нижегородская область	1,014	154,5	363,5	805,1	113,9	122,6	   
51	Оренбургская область	0,863	131,5	309,3	685,2	97,0	104,3	   
52	Пензенская область	0,935	142,5	335,2	742,3	105,0	113,1	   
53	Пермский край	1,059	161,4	379,6	840,8	119,0	128,0	   
*	в т.ч.: Коми-Пермяцкий АО	1,059	161,4	379,6	840,8	119,0	128,0	   
54	Самарская область	1,022	155,7	366,3	811,4	114,8	123,6	   
55	Саратовская область	0,869	132,4	311,5	689,9	97,6	105,1	   
56	Ульяновская область	0,869	132,4	311,5	689,9	97,6	105,1	   
*	Уральский федеральный округ	   
57	Курганская область	1,021	155,6	366,0	810,6	114,7	123,4	   
58	Свердловская область	0,920	140,2	329,8	730,4	103,4	111,2	   
59	Тюменская область	1,634	249,0	585,7	1297,3	183,6	197,6	   
60	Ханты-Мансийский АО	1,634	249,0	585,7	1297,3	183,6	197,6	   
61	Ямало-Ненецкий АО	1,634	249,0	585,7	1297,3	183,6	197,6	   
62	Челябинская область	0,872	132,9	312,6	692,3	98,0	105,4	   
*	Сибирский федеральный округ	   
63	Республика Алтай	2,565	390,8	919,4	2036,5	288,2	310,1	   
64	Республика Бурятия	1,532	233,4	549,1	1216,3	172,1	185,2	   
65	Республика Тыва	1,789	272,6	641,3	1420,4	201,0	216,3	   
66	Республика Хакасия	0,932	142,0	334,1	740,0	104,7	112,7	   
67	Алтайский край	0,868	132,3	311,1	689,1	97,5	104,9	   
68	Красноярский край	1,531	233,3	548,8	1215,5	172,0	185,1	   
*	в т.ч.: Таймырский АО	1,531	233,3	548,8	1215,5	172,0	185,1	   
*	Эвенкийский АО	1,531	233,3	548,8	1215,5	172,0	185,1	   
69	Иркутская область	1,181	179,9	423,3	937,6	132,7	142,8	   
*	в т.ч.: Усть-Ордынский Бурятский АО	1,181	179,9	423,3	937,6	132,7	142,8	   
70	Кемеровская область	0,833	126,9	298,6	661,4	93,6	100,7	   
71	Новосибирская область	0,973	148,3	348,8	772,5	109,3	117,6	   
72	Омская область	0,875	133,3	313,6	694,7	98,3	105,8	   
73	Томская область	1,511	230,2	541,6	1199,6	169,8	182,7	   
74	Забайкальский край	1,143	174,2	409,7	907,5	128,4	138,2	   
*	в т.ч.: Агинский Бурятский АО	1,185	180,6	424,8	940,8	133,1	143,3	   
*	Дальневосточный федеральный округ	   
75	Республика Саха (Якутия)	5,839	889,7	2093,0	4635,8	656,0	706,0	   
76	Приморский край	1,216	185,3	435,9	965,4	136,6	147,0	   
77	Хабаровский край	1,850	281,9	663,1	1468,8	207,8	223,7	   
78	Амурская область	1,446	220,3	518,3	1148,0	162,5	174,8	   
79	Камчатский край	2,616	398,6	937,7	2076,9	293,9	316,3	   
80	Магаданская область	5,259	801,3	1885,1	4175,3	590,8	635,9	   
81	Сахалинская область	1,939	295,4	695,0	1539,4	217,8	234,4	   
82	Еврейская автономная область	1,437	219,0	515,1	1140,9	161,4	173,7	   
83	Чукотский АО	9,219	1404,7	3304,6	7319,3	1035,8	1114,7	   
*	*	*	*	*	*	*	*	   
*	Российская Федерация	*	152,4	358,5	793,9	112,4	120,9

----------


## Натник

Нас скорей всего сделают БУНТами, автономной у нас только будет Детская школа искусств, казенным Музей им.С.М.Буденного....есть у нас одна светлая голова в районе, так вот, она нам сказала, что при автономии будут помогать 3 года, а потом в свободное плавание, из которого, естественно, я имею ввиду сельские и городские УК нашего района,никто не вернется...

----------


## dinadinina

> Сейчас нам придется с вами рассчитывать сколько времени мы будем тратить на подготовку того или иного мероприятия, написание сценария, проведение PR - кампании, подготовку афиш и многое многое другое. .


Здравствуйте, всвязи с нашими изменениями (отпуск, смена директора)несколько выпала из инф.поля. Когда то давно, еще в СССР  существовали сборники нормативов на различные трудовые процессы, издавались они под эгидой ВЦСПС, я видела сборник на библиотечную работу, выписки сделала для себя, что бы можно было разговоривать с руководителем, может это кому то поможет
Примерные нормы на основные процессы работы:

Формы мероприятий	Единицы учета	         Норма времени
Составление методических материалов и пособий:
Инструктивно-методических писем, консультаций, рекомендаций, обзоров деятельности	         Авторский лист	         160-200 час.
Разработка методических указаний и программ для проведения конференций, вечеров, устных журналов	1 мероприятие	  40-50 час.
Разработка документов, регламентирующих деятельность, положений инструкций, проектов, и др.	         1 документ	          50-72 час.
Рецензирование методических материалов и пособий:4-8 час.
a)	Анализ текста
b)	Составление письменной рецензии	Авторский лист	16-24 час.

Анализ годового плана	    план	               6-10 час
Составление письменного заключения	заключение	7-10 час.
Анализ годового отчета	   Отчет	               5-10 час.
Составление письменного заключения по отчету	Заключение	8-12 час.
Подготовка новой лекции или доклада теоретического и обобщающего характера	                      Доклад	                40 час.
Организация конференции 	Конференция	        80-100 час.
Организация литературно-тематического вечера	Вечер	40-60 час.
Выставка материалов	        Выставка	         32 час.
Читательская конференция:
Выбор темы, составление плана, оформление выставки, бюллетеня, написание объявления, сбор отзывов, подготовка помещения, оформление плакатов, проведение конференции.	                1 конференция	          50-60 час.
Литературные игры:
Выбор темы, беседы с клиентами, подготовка вопросов и проведение	
                                      Игра	          7-14 час.
Организация и проведение выставки (план выставки разрабатывается самостоятельно)	                            Выставка	           7-10 час.
Праздник, КВН 	                   1 мероприятие	   64,5 час.
Викторина, конкурсы, лото	   1 мероприятие	   10 час.
Литературный час, час отдыха, занимательный час, час сказки	
                                   1 мероприятие	     35 час.
День информации	                   1 мероприятие	    10 час.
День специалиста	           1 мероприятие	    27,6 час.

таблица не получилась, время в рабочих часах , официально утверждено, новых нормативов пока не видела, документы действующие (нормативы).

----------


## Натник

Где-то  в "Документах" Алла выкладывала ссылку на нормативы, там все подробно прописано - что и  сколько, но увы эти нормы эти ни кем не утверждены, поэтому не имеют силу... а жаль, с нас свалился бы тогда такой груз..... :Aga:

----------


## areshek

> Согласна, но как мы можем сделать реальное задание. Нам не разрешают уменьшение показателей, которые из года в год только растут. Цифры уже заоблачные, и никто не даст сделать их меньше.


Мы уже год, как автономное учреждение, я как худрук очень волновалась,а вдруг учредитель потребует реального исполнения муниципального задания. К счасть, пока никто не проверял реальные результаты деятельности. Наш начальник отдела прекрасно знает о нереальности цифр статистичесткого отчета, практически всегда сам настаивал на завышении реальных цифр и не пренимал реальных отчетов. Так что здесь наверняка проблем не возникне.

----------


## Бирюза

Сравнительная характеристика правового положения муниципальных учреждений
(согласно Федеральному закону от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ 
«О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации 
в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений»)

Основные направления (критерии) для сравнения	

Определение *МКУ* - муниципальное учреждение, осуществляющее оказание муниципальных услуг, выполнение работ и (или) исполнение муниципальных функций в целях обеспечения реализации предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации полномочий органов местного самоуправления, финансовое обеспечение деятельности которого осуществляется за счет средств соответствующего бюджета на основании бюджетной сметы.
(ст. 6 БК РФ)
*МБУ* - некоммерческая организация, созданная муниципальным образованием для выполнения работ, оказания услуг в целях обеспечения реализации предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации полномочий органов местного самоуправления в сферах образования, здравоохранения, культуры, социальной защиты, занятости населения, физической культуры и спорта, а также в иных сферах.
(ч.1 ст. 9.2 № 7-ФЗ)
*МАУ* - некоммерческая организация, созданная муниципальным образованием для выполнения работ, оказания услуг в целях осуществления предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации полномочий органов местного самоуправления в сферах образования, здравоохранения, культуры, социальной защиты, занятости населения, физической культуры и спорта, а также в иных сферах в случаях, установленных федеральными законами.
(ч.1 ст. 2 № 174-ФЗ)

Особенности правового положения  
*МКУ* т. 161 БК РФ в ред. Федерального закона № 83-ФЗ)

*МБУ* ст. 9.2 Федерального закона № 7-ФЗ
(в ред. Федерального закона № 83-ФЗ)	
*МАУ* Федеральный закон № 174-ФЗ(в ред. Федерального закона 
№ 83-ФЗ)

Органы управления учреждения	
*МКУ* :Учредитель и руководитель учреждения	
*МБУ*:Учредитель и руководитель учреждения	
*МАУ* В :наблюдательный совет, учредитель и руководитель автономного учреждения, другие органы, предусмотренные федеральными законами и уставом автономного учреждения

Учредители (собственники имущества)
*МКУ* Муниципальное образование	
*МБУ* Муниципальное образование(абз.1 ч.9 ст. 9.2 №7-ФЗ)	
*МАУ* Муниципальное образование(ч.1 ст. 3 №174-ФЗ)

Право осуществления функций и полномочий учредителя в отношении учреждения
	Функции и полномочия учредителя в отношении *МКУ,* созданного муниципальным образованием, осуществляются уполномоченным органом местного самоуправления (далее - орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя).
(ч.3 ст.9.1 №7-ФЗ)

	Функции и полномочия учредителя в отношении *МБУ,* созданного муниципальным образованием, осуществляются уполномоченным органом местного самоуправления (далее - орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя).
(ч.3 ст.9.1 №7-ФЗ)	
         Функции и полномочия учредителя в отношении *МАУ*, созданного муниципальным образованием, осуществляются уполномоченным органом местного самоуправления (далее - орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя).(ч.3 ст.9.1 №7-ФЗ)

Вещное право на имущество 
Имущество *МКУ* закрепляется за ним на праве оперативного управления в соответствии с ГК РФ. ст.296 ГК РФ)
Имущество *МБУ* закрепляется за ним на праве оперативного управления в соответствии с ГК РФ.
(ст.296 ГК РФ, ч.9 ст. 9.2 №7-ФЗ)	
  Имущество *МАУ* закрепляется за ним на праве оперативного управления в соответствии с ГК РФ
(ст.296 ГК РФ, ч.1 ст. 3 №174-ФЗ)

Право распоряжаться закрепленным имуществом 
*МКУ* не вправе отчуждать либо иным способом распоряжаться имуществом без согласия собственника имущества.
 (п.4 ст.298 ГК РФ)	
*МБУ* учреждение без согласия собственника не вправе распоряжаться особо ценным движимым имуществом, закрепленным за ним собственником или приобретенным МБУ за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимым имуществом. 
Остальным имуществом, находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления, бюджетное учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно, если иное не установлено законом.
(п.3 ст.298 ГК РФ, ч.10 ст.9.2 №174-ФЗ)
*МАУ* без согласия собственника не вправе распоряжаться недвижимым имуществом и особо ценным движимым имуществом, закрепленными за ним собственником или приобретенными МАУ за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества.
Остальным имуществом, находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления, МАУ вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно, если иное не установлено законом.
(п.2 ст.298 ГК РФ, ч.2 ст.3 №174-ФЗ)
Порядок использования имущества 
*МКУ* не вправе выступать учредителем (участником) юридических лиц.
(абз.4 ч.4 ст.24 № 7-ФЗ)	
*МБУ* вправе с согласия собственника передавать некоммерческим организациям в качестве их учредителя или участника денежные средства (если иное не установлено условиями их предоставления) и иное имущество, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за ним собственником или приобретенного бюджетным учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимого имущества.
В случаях и порядке, предусмотренных федеральными законами, МБУ вправе вносить имущество, указанное в абзаце втором пункта 4 статьи 24 Федерального закона №7-ФЗ (вышеперечисленное имущество в данной графе), в уставный (складочный) капитал хозяйственных обществ или иным образом передавать им это имущество в качестве их учредителя или участника.(абз.2,3 ч.4 ст.24 № 7-ФЗ)
Земельный участок, необходимый для выполнения бюджетным учреждением своих уставных задач, предоставляется ему на праве постоянного (бессрочного) пользования.
(абз.2 ч.9 ст. 9.2 №7-ФЗ)

*МАУ* вправе с согласия своего учредителя вносить имущество, указанное в части 5 статьи 3 Федерального закона № 174-ФЗ, в уставный (складочный) капитал других юридических лиц или иным образом передавать это имущество другим юридическим лицам в качестве их учредителя или участника.
(ч.6 ст. 3 № 
Земельный участок, необходимый для выполнения МАУ своих уставных задач, предоставляется ему на праве постоянного (бессрочного) пользования.
(ч.7 ст. 3 №174-ФЗ)174-ФЗ)

Осуществление деятельности, приносящей доход учреждению.Поступление доходов (распоряжение доходами)	

*МКУ* может осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность, только если такое право предусмотрено в его учредительном документе. 
Доходы, полученные от указанной деятельности, поступают в соответствующий бюджет бюджетной системы Российской Федерации.
(ч.3 ст.161 БК РФ, п.4 ст.298 ГК РФ)
*МБУ* вправе осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, ради которых оно создано, и соответствующую этим целям, при условии, что такая деятельность указана в его учредительных документах. 
Доходы, полученные от такой деятельности, и приобретенное за счет этих доходов имущество поступают в самостоятельное распоряжение МБУ.
(п.3 ст.298 ГК РФ)	
*МАУ* вправе осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, ради которых оно создано, и соответствующую этим целям, при условии, что такая деятельность указана в его учредительных документах. 
Доходы, полученные от такой деятельности, и приобретенное за счет этих доходов имущество поступают в самостоятельное распоряжение МАУ.
(п.2 ст.298 ГК РФ)
Собственник имущества автономного учреждения не имеет права на получение доходов от осуществления МАУ деятельности и использования закрепленного за МАУ имущества. (ч.9 ст.2 №174-ФЗ)


Финансовое обеспечение деятельности учреждения	

*МКУ* Финансовое обеспечение деятельности МКУ осуществляется за счет средств соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы Российской Федерации и на основании бюджетной сметы. 
(ч.2 ст.161 БК РФ)

*МБУ* Финансовое обеспечение выполнения муниципального задания бюджетным учреждением осуществляется в виде субсидий из соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы РФ.
Финансовое обеспечение выполнения муниципального задания осуществляется с учетом расходов на содержание недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленных за МБУ учредителем или приобретенных МБУ за счет средств, выделенных ему учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, расходов на уплату налогов, в качестве объекта налогообложения по которым признается соответствующее имущество, в том числе земельные участки. 

В случае сдачи в аренду с согласия учредителя недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за МБУ учредителем или приобретенного МБУ за счет средств, выделенных ему учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, финансовое обеспечение содержания такого имущества учредителем не осуществляется.

Финансовое обеспечение деятельности МБУ, не связанной с выполнением государственного (муниципального) задания, осуществляется за счет доходов от этой деятельности и иных не запрещенных федеральными законами источников. 
(ч.6 ст.9.2 №7-ФЗ)
	Финансовое обеспечение деятельности осуществляется в виде субсидий из соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы РФ и иных не запрещенных федеральными законами источников.

*МАУ* Финансовое обеспечение выполнения муниципального задания осуществляется с учетом расходов на содержание недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленных за МАУ учредителем или приобретенных МАУ за счет средств, выделенных ему учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, расходов на уплату налогов, в качестве объекта налогообложения по которым признается соответствующее имущество, в том числе земельные участки, с учетом мероприятий, направленных на развитие МАУ, перечень которых определяется учредителем. 

В случае сдачи в аренду с согласия учредителя недвижимого имущества или особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленных за МАУ учредителем или приобретенных МАУ за счет средств, выделенных ему учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, финансовое обеспечение содержания такого имущества учредителем не осуществляется.
 (ч.3 ст.4 №174-ФЗ)
Порядок осуществления операций с денежными средствами 
*МКУ* Казенное учреждение осуществляет операции с бюджетными средствами через лицевые счета, открытые ему в соответствии с БК РФ. 
(ч.4 ст.161 БК РФ)
(лицевые счета открываются МКУ в органах Федерального казначейства)	
*МБУ* осуществляет операции с поступающими ему в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации средствами через лицевые счета, открываемые в территориальном органе Федерального казначейства или финансовом органе муниципального образования в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации (за исключением случаев, установленных федеральным законом).
(ч.8 ст.9.2 №7-ФЗ)
МБУ не вправе размещать денежные средства на депозитах в кредитных организациях, а также совершать сделки с ценными бумагами, если иное не предусмотрено федеральными законами.
(ч.14 ст.9.2 №7-ФЗ)
*МАУ* вправе открывать счета в кредитных организациях или лицевые счета соответственно в финансовом органе муниципального образования.
(ч.3 ст.2 №174-ФЗ)
Права по привлечению заемных средств
*МКУ* не имеет права предоставлять и получать кредиты (займы), приобретать ценные бумаги. Субсидии и бюджетные кредиты казенному учреждению не предоставляются.
(ч.10 ст.161 БК РФ)
	Вправе привлекать: на МАУ не распространяются ограничения БК РФ, установленные для казенных учреждений

Заключение и оплата учреждением муниципальных контрактов, иных договоров
	Заключение и оплата *МКУ* муниципальных контрактов, иных договоров, подлежащих исполнению за счет бюджетных средств, производятся от имени муниципального образования в пределах доведенных МКУ лимитов бюджетных обязательств, если иное не установлено БК РФ, и с учетом принятых и неисполненных обязательств.
(ч.5 ст.161 БК РФ)
	Заключение муниципальных контрактов и иных гражданско-правовых договоров осуществляется *МБУ* от собственного имени.

	Заключение гражданско-правовых договоров осуществляется *МАУ* от собственного имени.


Распространение на учреждения требований Федерального закона от 21.07.2005 № 94-ФЗ «О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд»
	Размещение заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ и оказание услуг осуществляется *МКУ* в порядке, установленном Федеральным законом от 21.07.2005 № 94-ФЗ.	
Размещение заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ и оказание услуг осуществляется *МБУ* в порядке, установленном Федеральным законом от 21.07.2005 № 94-ФЗ. 	
Требования, установленные для размещения заказов для муниципальных нужд, не распространяются на *МАУ* при заключении ими договоров на поставки товаров, выполнение работ и оказание услуг.

Ответственность 
*МКУ* Казенное учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам находящимися в его распоряжении денежными средствами. 
При недостаточности указанных денежных средств субсидиарную ответственность по обязательствам такого учреждения несет собственник его имущества.
(абз.4 п.2 ст.120 ГК РФ)
*МБУ* Бюджетное учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам всем находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления имуществом, как закрепленным за бюджетным учреждением собственником имущества, так и приобретенным за счет доходов, полученных от приносящей доход деятельности, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за бюджетным учреждением собственником этого имущества или приобретенного бюджетным учреждением за счет выделенных собственником имущества бюджетного учреждения средств, а также недвижимого имущества. 
Собственник имущества бюджетного учреждения не несет ответственности по обязательствам бюджетного учреждения.(абз.6 п.2 ст.120 ГК РФ) :Nono: 
*МАУ* Автономное учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам всем находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления имуществом, за исключением недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленных за автономным учреждением собственником этого имущества или приобретенных автономным учреждением за счет выделенных таким собственником средств. 
Собственник имущества автономного учреждения не несет ответственности по обязательствам автономного учреждения.(абз.5 п.2 ст.120 ГК РФ, ч.4, 5 ст.2 №174-ФЗ) :Nono:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Бирюза*, спасибо за сравнительную характеристику!

Только у нас что-то тишина насчет перехода... Все хотят остаться казенными, в худшем случае- бюджетными. Про автономку думается с ужасом, не для сельской местности она.
Наверное, и у других тишина? Или все проходит как по маслу? Без эксцессов?

----------


## Леди N

С 1 апреля стали казёнными библиотеки нашего сельского поселения. С 1 января 2012 мы будем бюджетным учрежением нового типа- МБУКом. Потихонечку готовим изменения в Устав, согласно Порядку перехода в учреждение другого типа. Честно говоря, если бы не платные услуги, которые у нас есть- развиваемся только с них, пошла бы в казёнку.

----------


## Бирюза

> *Бирюза*, спасибо за сравнительную характеристику!
> 
>   Про автономку думается с ужасом, не для сельской местности она.
> ?


  Да, дорогая Рамоновна, автономка не для сельской местности -в этом я уверена на 100%
Мы в ней третий год бултыхаемся, еле сводим концы с концами
У нас городок не большой - всего 40000 жителей. И при том, что мы за прошлый год заработали 
3 млн.,  мы живем в страшной нищете, по сравнению с бюджетниками.Нам на этот год  по субсидии выделили всего 2\3 зар.платы и 2\3 коммунальных услуг. Это всё что мы имеем от муниципалитета на выполнение муниц. задания. ( а за один месяц отопительного сезона за отопление нам приходит счет 500000 руб.) , не считая того, что на содержание и здания и штата и проведение мероприятий и  мелкие ремонтные работы и вообще на жизнь нем не хватает около 
6 млн.  Вот и весь расклад
    Так что сопротивляйтесь до последнего !  "НЕ ХОДИТЕ ДЕВКИ В АВТОНОМКУ" !!!


Ой, большое фото получилось!  Это наш ДК

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас городок не большой - всего 40000 жителей.


А мой ДК в поселке с населением 3 тысячи. Население ВСЕГО района- 30 тысяч. 

Уйдем в автономку-назовемся "Курском", и на дно... Черный юмор.

----------


## Tasha1979

А мы с марта оформили все документы как Бюджетное, устав переделали, печати и т.п. А сейчас сказали: готовьте документы - с 1 сентября будете автономкой. Мы районный дом культуры, село. Заработать не начем. В селе есть Детская школа искусств и Центр детского творчества, так что на кружках не заработать. В пору самим приплачивать чтоб хоть ктото ходил... Да и город /областной центр/ близко, в 45 км. от нас. Ужас. 
У кого нибудь есть устав автономного Дк? Вышлите пожалуйста.

----------


## Бирюза

ВОЗМОЖНО ЭТА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ КОМУ-ТО ПРИГОДИТСЯ : 

С точки зрения реформы бюджетные учреждения – это промежуточный этап между казенными и автономными учреждениями. Необходимость введения новых бюджетных учреждений появилась в связи с тем, что не заработал Федеральный закон об автономных учреждениях. В перспективе бюджетным учреждениям предстоит определиться: либо стать казенными учреждениями, выполнять государственное (муниципальное) задание и не заниматься предпринимательской деятельностью, либо стать автономным учреждением, адаптированным к рыночной экономике.
        Государство со временем вообще собирается отказаться от устоявшегося понятия "бюджетные учреждения", реорганизовав их либо в автономные, либо в казенные учреждения. 
Сложно сказать, что получится в конечном итоге, но в любом случае реализация данного закона очень сильно изменит деятельность всех культурно-досуговых учреждений. 
( комментарий Бирюза:Мне представляется, что скорее всего большинство культурно-досуговых учреждений будут реорганизованы в автономные учреждения со всеми вытекающими последствиями.)

Ну а пока, на данный момент ( с 01.01.2012 года) ситуация такова:

Вступление в силу ФЗ 83 внесло ряд существенных изменений в законодательную базу. 
Гражданский Кодекс РФ
Закон № 83-ФЗ вносит принципиальные изменения в гражданское законодательство, которое регулирует статус юридических лиц, в т. ч. статус учреждений, а также в бюджетное законодательство, законодательство о размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд и налоговое законодательство.
        Прежде всего , изменился статус бюджетного учреждения, можно сказать, что по своим возможностям новое бюджетное учреждение станет ближе к автономному.
Бюджетный Кодекс РФ
Бюджетный кодекс не делает различий между финансированием заданий бюджетным и автономным учреждениям.  : цитата:
Бюджетный кодекс Российской Федерации (БК РФ) от 31.07.1998 N 145-ФЗ
Глава 10. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ О РАСХОДАХ БЮДЖЕТОВ
 Статья 69. Бюджетные ассигнования
Статья 69.1. Бюджетные ассигнования на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнение работ)
К бюджетным ассигнованиям на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнение работ) относятся ассигнования на:
предоставление субсидий бюджетным и автономным учреждениям, включая субсидии на возмещение нормативных затрат, связанных с оказанием ими государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнением работ) физическим и (или) юридическим лицам;
(в ред. Федерального закона от 08.05.2010 N 83-ФЗ)
( комментарии Бирюза: нам фактически даже все нормативные затраты не оплачивают.Ответ один : на вас больше денег нет)
     Указанным Федеральным законом изменяется правовое положение существующих бюджетных учреждений, способных функционировать на основе рыночных принципов, без их преобразования и создаются условия и стимулы для повышения эффективности их деятельности.

     При этом изменяются механизмы финансового обеспечения бюджетных учреждений, предоставляя им расширенный объем прав, путем перевода их со сметного финансирования на финансирование посредством выделения субсидий в рамках выполнения муниципального задания.

       В целях наиболее эффективного расходования бюджетных средств, представляется недопустимым оставлять финансирование бюджетных учреждений на уровне бюджетной сметы.( комментарии Бирюза :точка зрения "сверху")
             С 2012 года Бюджетные  учреждения получают такую же полную самостоятельность, как и автономные,  в использовании средств от «приносящей доход деятельности», а также в самостоятельном использовании имущества, приобретенным за счет собственных средств  ( п. 3 ст. 298 Гражданского кодекса РФ ) 
      Практика показывает, что оставляя финансирование бюджетных учреждений на уровне  бюджетной сметы , у учреждения пропадет собственная заинтересованность в увеличении объемов внебюджетных доходов, и для Учредителя эффективная экономия бюджета сведется к нулю. 
          Вполне очевидно, что если учреждение не готово принципиально менять систему финансирования, оно может выбрать статус казенного учреждения (здесь предусмотрена сметная система). 
( комментарии Бюрюза: Это только в законах красиво говорится,что "учреждение может выбрать" а кто нас спрашивает?)
Налоговый кодекс РФ
      В главу 25 НК РФ вносятся изменения, согласно которым при исчислении налога на прибыль бюджетные и автономные учреждения не включают в доходы предоставленные им субсидии, а казенные учреждения - выделенные им бюджетные ассигнования (пп. 14 п. 1 ст. 251 НК РФ).
       Пунктом 3 ст. 286 НК РФ определено, что бюджетные и автономные учреждения вправе уплачивать только квартальные авансовые платежи по налогу на прибыль по итогам отчетного периода.
        Применять упрощенную систему налогообложения из трех типов государственных (муниципальных) учреждений могут только автономные учреждения (пп. 17 п. 3 ст. 346.12 НК РФ). 

То есть правила финансирования бюджетных учреждений очень близки к тем, что предусмотрены для автономных учреждений (за исключением выделения последним средств на развитие). 

      Приведенная ниже сравнительная характеристика еще больше наглядно показывает, что принципиальной разницы между МБУ и МАУ уже не будет. И там и здесь предполагается переход на получение не сметного финансирования, а субсидий.

Позиции для сравнения	  
МБУ  (ФЗ-83) с 01.01.2012г         
МАУ( ФЗ-83) с 01.01.2012г

Права на закрепляемое собственником имущество 
*МБУ* Право оперативного управления
*МАУ* Право оперативного управления
Ответственность собственника	 
*МБУ* Собственник не несет ответственности по обязательствам учреждения
*МАУ* Собственник не несет ответственности по обязательствам учреждения
Документы о планах деятельности 
*МБУ* 1.Государственное (муниципальное) задание	
       2.План финансово-хозяйственной деятельности, 
*МАУ* 1.Государственное (муниципальное) задание	
       2.План финансово-хозяйственной деятельности, 
Источники финансирования   
*МБУ*  1. Субсидии из бюджета на выполнение                   
  государственного задания (включая оплату      налогов на недвижимое имущество и землю)       п. 6 ст. 9.2 Федерального закона от 12.01.1996   
     № 7-ФЗ «О некоммерческих организациях»          Изменения внесены Федеральным законом от   08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ	   
  п. 1 ст. 78.1 БК РФ

                  2. субсидии на иные цели,  в соответствии со ст. 78.1 БК РФ.                

                  3. доходы от оказания платных услуг (используются самостоятельно)     в соответствии со ст. 78.1 БК РФ.
 п. 3 ст. 298 Гражданского кодекса РФ  
Изменения внесены Федеральным законом от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ
*МАУ*  1. Субсидии из бюджета на выполнение                   
  государственного задания (включая оплату      налогов на недвижимое имущество и землю)       ФЗ от 03.11.2006 N 174-ФЗ
                  2. субсидии на иные цели,  в соответствии со ст. 78.1 БК РФ.                

                  3. доходы от оказания платных услуг (используются самостоятельно)     в соответствии со ФЗ от 03.11.2006 N 174-ФЗ

Объемы бюджетного финансирования	 
*МБУ* Объем финансового обеспечения задания не зависит от типа учреждения  (ст.20 закона № 174-ФЗ)
*МАУ* Объем финансового обеспечения задания не зависит от типа учреждения  (ст.20 закона № 174-ФЗ)
Комментарии Бирюза : найдите разницу? :Yes4:

----------


## лидия зотова

Всем добрый день. Тема почему-то заглохла. А интересно бы  узнать кто в каком статусе и как живет сегодня ?

----------

